# Introducing...



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Penelope!

She's around 4 months old, and is a beautiful little girl. She's been giving me kisses already.

The only room we could put her in, the fan is not working which is strange because it was fine a couple of weeks ago. So I had no choice but to put her in the living room with the other 2 birds. What would everyone else have done? The only other place was outside in the garage, and it's soooo hot out there. I'm just praying to Big Bird that everyone is healthy, and remains healthy. Everyone's poops are fine - I've checked, no one is fluffed up, no one's nares are red, everyone's eyes are clean, feathers are healthy looking. I'll still be keeping watch. If it all goes wrong, let this be a lesson to me, and everyone.

Anyway, even though Penelope was quiet when we walked through the front door, Archie wouldn't stop flock calling her, and she did the same to him. Maybe they're saying "hey, I know your uncle/grandma/3rd cousin, Barry" or something. As soon as I let S&A out, Archie flew straight to her cage, and no matter how many times I put him back on the playtop cage, he kept flying back to Penelope. I then decided to let them all out - Archie was trying to preen Penelope right away, singing to her, doing heart wings - the lot. I think he may have a tiny crush on her, does this usually happen this fast? :/ The only time I saw him get a little cranky was when Penelope flew up to "his" curtain, but nothing happened, he just yelled at her, and then she tried to preen him.

Sadie was more interested in the fact that Penelope left some millet on the cage so of course, she spent the next few minutes demolishing that off, then flew to me for a snuggle. I don't think she "gets" that Penelope is a whole new bird. Sade is special (when she was an egg, she was kicked out of the nest.. so I'm not sure if that did any damage, but she's definitely "special" <3)

Penelope is a solid bird compared to my other two. She got a whole new bunch of toys - hasn't really played with them yet, I think she's just taking in her new surroundings.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's beautiful!
sad you couldn't quarantine. vet-check? i'd recommend it.
i love the name


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay! She is _so_ pretty! This is the little girl in the original photo a few of us chose, right? We must have known, hehe!



dearblythe said:


> when she was an egg, she was kicked out of the nest..


Haha.. must mean she's an "odd" one


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, she is lovely!







You need to take her to have a wellness check done, especially since you aren’t quarantining and hope she isn’t carrying any diseases, or anything that can be passed onto your other birds.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Can a regular vet do that? We don't have an avian vet here


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats she is so adorable 
I don't see why a normal vet can't do one plus they would be better than no vet I guess.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you  i'll give the clinic a call, i got word of a local vet who has an interest in birds, but is not specifically an avian specialist.


penelope is doing well, she'll step up most times she's still quite shy - she even shakes sometimes  

archie is still singing her songs (penelope dances!), trying to preen her. and when she tells him to knock it off (he preens very thoroughly), he'll try to bite her toes and then he gets in trouble from his mummy!

sadie seems a little more inquisitive towards penelope today, let's hope they become good friends.


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

She's a stunner alright!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Penelope is my female cinnamon's name! Is yours a cinnamon pied?? She's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Hellena said:


> Penelope is my female cinnamon's name! Is yours a cinnamon pied?? She's gorgeous, congrats!


i'm fairly certain that she is a cinnamon pied, yes.

great name choice!


----------

